

Ask HN: Setting up email for small business? - eph_unit

Just wondering, how do you guys handle your email client.  I would prefer to be able to read all of my customer's emails from my personal email account.  But when I respond to them, I want it to show the customer, From: John@XYZcompany.com, not John@gmail.com.<p>Just wondering if this is possible.  I set up POP3 fwding but I was wondering if there are any other possibilities.
======
elviejo
Yes this is pretty standard you just check out the email account of
john@xyz... from your gmail account. and when answering you can select the
from: field.

Check this link:
[https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=22370&topic=1669030&path=1668953-1668950&ctx=leftnav)

But If I were answering customers emails I would use
<https://www.helpscout.net>

It looks pretty cool (I'm not affiliated with the company juest think their
product looks very interesting)

~~~
yashchandra
"Help Scout is the only help desk your customers will never know about."

How does that solve my problem as a customer ?

------
MichaelApproved
This sounds like an issue for tech support and has been solved already. Most
email clients have an option to do what you're looking for. I believe gmail
also has something like this. Google it.

